# Silicone joint growing wider at the bottom of my tank



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

After reading about this infortunate story, I went to check my tank and saw that the silicone joint is 1 millimeter wide at the top of the tank but grows to reach 3mm at the bottom. 

It's a 150 which is 2m/6' long and 60cm/2' high (on third floor in apartment).

Should I be worried or is it normal ?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

If it was made this way... I don't see it being a problem...

If the silicon is somehow "sliding" down, then it is a problem in the making... although I do not see how silicone could slide down...


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

Initially the joints were even, 1mm from top to bottom. Also the tank is very slightly leaning towards the front, 1/5'' max.
What made me really uncomfortable was to realize that the panes actually had to move for this to happen... I can't even begin to think about it breaking out. :? 
I think I'll contact the people who built it to know if I should be worried or not.


----------



## cole (Oct 25, 2006)

I was always under the impression that seals break when the tanks are not level. But I was also under the impression a tank should be slightly leaning back, not front.

Can someone confirm if a tank should be placed perfectly level, or slightly leaning back for safety?

thanks,

Cole~


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm guessing it is preferable to be leaning back because it is always more probable for a room to be leaning at the center than against it's walls, so that in time, you may get the tank leaning more and more, so leaning backwards could be long term safety for that. Just guessing though.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

acreal said:


> I'm guessing it is preferable to be leaning back because it is always more probable for a room to be leaning at the center than against it's walls, so that in time, you may get the tank leaning more and more, so leaning backwards could be long term safety for that. Just guessing though.


my whole house leans inwarnd... and i follow this rule alot!


----------

